# Upstart company look to market with effectiveness



## supermann (May 23, 2008)

New to the forums and am looking for advice on what the best way is to get started selling and marketing on a small marketing budget? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Ryan_BPC (Mar 14, 2008)

I am also just starting out in the venture of the t-shirt biz. And from what i've learned nothing is cheap. But the cheapest way to market would be word-of-mouth. This can get you really far. I ended up making two shirts and sold them out the back of my car. I sold 100 shirts in 4 days, I just drove around the city, asked people what they thought then pitched and sold some stuff. 

A month later, I have a deal w/ the pittsburgh pirates, and they'll be wearing one of my shirts before every baseball game! (even tho they might not so good, its still a start). Now im working on gettin that shirt in a boutique in Pittsburgh.

So My advice would be just get out there, make yourself available. IF you have a product that people like they WILL TELL OTHER PEOPLE. - thats the smallest budget i could think of


----------



## supermann (May 23, 2008)

You mean you would just stop people on the side of the street or in parking lots and open your trunk and show them shirts. I guess I am trying to figure out your approach. Because you are obviously doing something right to sell 100 shirts in 4 days. How much were you selling the shirts for? And you managed to find 100 people with cash only or were you able to take ccards, also? Thank you for the feedback, it gets my wells turning.


----------



## Ryan_BPC (Mar 14, 2008)

supermann said:


> You mean you would just stop people on the side of the street or in parking lots and open your trunk and show them shirts. I guess I am trying to figure out your approach. Because you are obviously doing something right to sell 100 shirts in 4 days. How much were you selling the shirts for? And you managed to find 100 people with cash only or were you able to take ccards, also? Thank you for the feedback, it gets my wells turning.


Well I made one design-50 shirts. I sold them to people that lived in the same town as me. To local schools and stuff. It took 2 days to sell those 50. People REALLY like our design, its the same one thats going to the pirates. 

But for the next shirt, we had some returning customers*which helped*.
Then I just drove around to places were i knew kids were hanging out. Pitched my idea, and i sold my shirts for 20 a piece, I did make a pretty penny, but most of the money just went to things i needed. Like buying my TM and more shirts!--it was all just cash, i mean it wasnt legal...since i didnt buy a license, sooo shhhhh...


----------



## supermann (May 23, 2008)

I have tried to go into schools but they wont allow solicitation on campus. How were you able to go to the schools? Do those rules not apply in PA?


----------



## Ryan_BPC (Mar 14, 2008)

supermann said:


> I have tried to go into schools but they wont allow solicitation on campus. How were you able to go to the schools? Do those rules not apply in PA?


I don't actually go into the schools. I drive around places where the kids go. I mean i guess its some what different since I am only 18, so im pretty much a kid myself. But not being in college right now, for summer break and knowing where kids hang out is easy. Its my life! So i just talk to everyone people come up to me ask me if we have any new designs. 

You need to figure out your target market first. Here are some questions you should probably answer. 

Who is your target customer? 
What is his lifestyle? 
What does he do? 
What are his interests / hobies? 

How does your brand appeal to this customer? 
How does he relate to the designs, etc.? 
How do does the brand reflect his lifestyle? 

What brands do you see your brand aligning with? 

What is your spec on the goods i.e. slim, baggie? 

I was given these questions to answer myself from the head buyer of macy's in New York. So these are just some dumb questions I made up. They helped alot!


----------



## supermann (May 23, 2008)

Thanks, bruddah.


----------



## Heath (Oct 24, 2007)

supermann said:


> New to the forums and am looking for advice on what the best way is to get started selling and marketing on a small marketing budget? Thanks for any feedback.


If you want to get into Internet advertising, then I recommend trying out Google Adwords!


----------



## TORACHI (Mar 25, 2008)

I must agree word of mouth is best with quality work.Try a logo and sign on the back of yor own car. Its free and you will get calls


----------

